# None smoking policy in Greece



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

The non smoking policy in buildings came out about two years ago (I think) and Greek people were furious and did not take to it easily. Now that the government has re-instated the policy stronger were they will be giving out a fine for i.e restaurants or taverns, cafes that allow people to smoke. The owners of such establishments are afraid that they will lose customers which is understandable but if one starts I think the rest will follow. 

Why is it that France, Itally were able to abide by the rule and respect the non smokers, taking it in a postivie manner.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

IrinaP said:


> The non smoking policy in buildings came out about two years ago (I think) and Greek people were furious and did not take to it easily. Now that the government has re-instated the policy stronger were they will be giving out a fine for i.e restaurants or taverns, cafes that allow people to smoke. The owners of such establishments are afraid that they will lose customers which is understandable but if one starts I think the rest will follow.
> 
> Why is it that France, Itally were able to abide by the rule and respect the non smokers, taking it in a postivie manner.


.....

The law that came out stated that smoking WAS ALLOWED if the shop / bar / taverna was under 70 sq.m
The very worst offenders were those working inn Ethniki Trapeza!!!

The new law (joint Greece and EU) states that smoking is not allowed ANYWHERE in a closed space (except at home of course!!) - be it 70 sq.m or 5.
The owner will be fined as will the smoker.

Why not have a smoking shop / bar / taverna, with a premium paid by the owner which would then of course be passed on to the customer, that unfortunately would probably put the non smoking places out of business - 67% of the adult population smoke.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm sitting in a cafe (indoors) and there are people smoking. (I live on a small Cycladic island.) Outside of the cities, the law just isn't enforced. Things will not change overnight here.


----------



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

wka said:


> I'm sitting in a cafe (indoors) and there are people smoking. (I live on a small Cycladic island.) Outside of the cities, the law just isn't enforced. Things will not change overnight here.


Greeks in general dont like to be told they cannot do something...


----------



## pavdel (Aug 31, 2010)

Firstly, I set that I am a smoker. 

To continue, the law of 1/07/2008 was not a smoking ban. It was just forcing owners of places to set smoking and non-smoking compartments to places over 70sq m and for them lower than 70sq m they had to decide themselves whether would be smoking or not. So they did. 

The new law is true that is a smoking ban but has some "windows" that greek daemonium soon revealed. 

1st) There is police and coast guard controlling, so security corps. According to the Greek law they can not enter to any University establishment (asulym) so practically in the University, University labs, University hospitals and clinics its still free.

2nd) There is no law forbidding the "smoking clubs". A 'Club" is a place where all customer agrre on a rule and they sign for it. A smoking club is sth that every customer agrees on entering into it knowing the consequences for his health. Many tavernas and cafeterias have already been named after it

3rd) There is no fear of punishment because even if you denounce an individual breaking the law in the known phone number the denouncement must be not anonymus. The guy has the right to object your denouncement and take you to the court for harming his reputation (yes, he can).

4th) The fine that any restaurant or bar is supposed to pay is ridiculus regarding the customers it will loose. If it will ever pay, when it will ever pay...

So dear I think that there is not practically any smoking ban.

Greek anti-smokers have the same question as you. Why all around Europe has been applied and here it cant. What do you mean Europe? 
In Belgium where I live is allowed to all cafes and bars that do not serve food
In Germany its the same.
In Spain you can smoke wherever you want
In Balkans (Romania, Bulgaria) the same
In Luxemburg is permitted only in bars
In Holland also

I cant tell you why in Italy and in France has been applied. I can tell you why in Greece it will never be applied

1) Because we are a tobacco producing country
2) We are the 1st country in Europe in consumtpion
3) Because the government doesnt enjoy any legitimacy to apply these rules
4) Because the government has no means to implement these rules
5) Because excluding the majority for the sake of the minority is anti-democratic
6) Because excluding a big part of the society from social life insults the level and the quality of our democracy
7) Because the more open minded non-smokers agree with the opinion mentioned above
8)Because living in a city like Athens...the least that can menace your health is a smokers smoke.


----------



## soryps (Jan 15, 2011)

wka said:


> I'm sitting in a cafe (indoors) and there are people smoking. (I live on a small Cycladic island.) Outside of the cities, the law just isn't enforced. Things will not change overnight here.


People don't seem to care in Athens. I see people smoking inside restaurants all the time.




IrinaP said:


> Greeks in general dont like to be told they cannot do something...


That was my first thought..


----------

